# The assassination of Franz Kutschera - 1 February 1944



## v2 (Feb 2, 2015)

Today is the 71 anniversary of the Operation Kutschera (successful assassination of Franz Kutschera - known as 'The Butcher of Warsaw') 

Polish Greatness (Blog): Secret Polish Forces of WW2: The "Silent Dark Ones" PART II: MISSIONS Operation Kutschera


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2015)

Wonderful!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2015)

Very brave people.


----------

